# Fun toys for kittens?



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dice and Yodas first birthday's are next month(they grew up SO fast) and I am looking for some fun toys they can play with. It also has to be able to withstand my ferret  I can only go to petsmart since I don't have a petco or anything else close to where I live. I was looking at this ToyShoppe&#0153 Cat Teaser w/Feathered Bird - Cat - PetSmart . Does anyone else have one? Do your cats like it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My cat likes the rattle mice and the little plastic web balls with the bell in them, she also like the feather duster type toy but is afraid of "Da Bird" which many cats go bonkers over.
You cat buy cat toy's on line at Amazon.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I will look into both of those things!! They had some balls and stuff but the ferret took off with them and hid them.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

One of my cat's favorite toys is the pull tab from a gallon milk jug, she plays hockey with them on the kitchen floor but they all end up under the refer.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My year old cat has a small plush ball that she can bat around and catch with her claw and stand on her hind legs with. She also enjoys chasing her feathered wand toy .. but her favorite toy currently? A wadded up ball of aluminum foil.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I feel your pain. When I had my ferret Bandit, he truly lived up to his namesake. The first time I moved, my friends picked up my couch, and about 40 toys rolled out from inside of the lining on the bottom. haha, Bandit had ripped a hole in the bottom and was stashing everything from cat toys to coins he had found, to a watch I had been looking for for months. As far as toys go, my cats go crazy over Petlinks Tweet Thing Cat Toy - Interactive - Toys - PetSmart and of course, the feather and string flier toy, similar to what you have linked.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My cat likes wiffle balls (for golfing). He picks them up, carries them to the bathroom and then plays with them in the tub. They're durable and inexpensive.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Both my cats like this. The ferret might like it too & won't be able to steal the balls. (one in the top & one in the side track)


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of those toys look like fun  I will add them to the shopping list and see if they like them. Maybe some of them will get Fat Albert and Thunder to play(they dont play that much)


----------



## dreamangl686 (Jun 20, 2011)

casper loves teaser toys with or without feathers and shoe laces. he also loves this 'real fur' mouse i bought him... he throws it up in the air and bats it around.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

our kitties love DA BIRD. it's a feather wand toy, but unique from others because when you fly it around it spins in a way that it attracts their feline instincts! just recently got one for a cat that i am sitting who seems fairly uninterested in any other toys and it gets him moving! Amazon.com: Da Bird Cat Toy - Easy Store - 2 Part Pole: Pet Supplies


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What are their 'specialties'? There's swatters,graspers,maulers,9 Chamber Kitty Claw adepts,ballerinas... Robin's a snatcher. So he likes small,lighter toys. And he LOVES to snatch a tossed ball out of the air.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

My three cats love anything they can chase and bat - wands with feathers on a string (they don't last long!), lightweight mice and balls... One of their favorite toys is a used lint roller sheet wadded up into a ball; it must be just the right weight for batting around (and it's free!) Anyway, use a few toys at a time, then put them away. When you pull them out a month later, it's like they are new all over again...


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

They are swatters but if they REALLY get into it they are maul and kill it cats,lol. With the DA bird do you think my older two will like it? They are very lazy cats and like to lay down and swat at things. Do you think the DA bird will get them up and moving more?


----------

